
Show HN: Pixz – Instagram for Groups and Events - mkelso1
People are sharing less of their personal lives on social media. Only 39% report using social media to stay in touch with what friends and family are doing. Most people are sharing photos with MMS, which is time-consuming, inefficient, and get buried in lines of text.<p>I am the founder of Pixz: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;pixz&#x2F;id1491306184<p>Pixz allows users to:<p>- Create private groups for any occasion and&#x2F;or audience<p>- Take photos that are shared instantly and privately within group<p>- Upload up to 5 photos at a time with separate captions<p>- Crowdsource photos from group members at events without uploads or hashtags<p>- Schedule groups to prevent members from posting photos before or after an event<p>- Download full-resolution photos from group members<p>Whether you are planning a special occasion, hanging out with friends, or simply want to share life’s one-off moments privately, Pixz allows users to easily and quickly share photos with one another.
======
mkelso1
300% growth in 2 weeks. Read our first newsletter
[https://mailchi.mp/2fa56a0eb3ee/introducing-pixz-weve-
launch...](https://mailchi.mp/2fa56a0eb3ee/introducing-pixz-weve-launched)

